# Unverified ----> Member



## ShadowSpear (Dec 28, 2014)

We decided to open up the "Member" usergroup to our unverified users who meet the following requirements:

Have been an active member for at least 180 days.
Have 100 posts or more.
Have not served in the military.
Board history meets staff approval.
To apply, go to the help desk tab and fill out  the "Unverified to Member" form.  

Unverified users, by design, have limited permissions on ShadowSpear.  For example, private conversations (PC) are limited, they cannot "like/dislike" posts, and have a number of other restrictions.


----------

